# The " This person scares me" Thread



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 21, 2011)

How she flips out scares me from her intolerance. Yet at the same time it's funny. " Glad to have you home".


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2011)

Interesting facts about that lady!

1. She died
2. Combichrist samples her on his new album


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 21, 2011)

That's right. Nothing scares me


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 21, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Interesting facts about that lady!
> 
> 1. She died
> 2. Combichrist samples her on his new album


She didn't die, her daughter did.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 21, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Interesting facts about that lady!
> 
> 1. She died
> 2. Combichrist samples her on his new album


Her daughter died didn't she?


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 21, 2011)

Bob Barker...





because if he gets another facelift then he will become...






fucking Skeletor!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh I forgot to add Sarah Palin onto my list


----------



## TheDjentlman (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 21, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


>



Just have a heart attack already you ignorant piece of shit retard.  Do all god warriors need to fuel up on crisco to FAHT THE GOOD FAHT?

EDIT: 'Upon further review, fatty tatty's decided that no amount of satan-buddha-tarotcahds would keep her from accepting a big ole' chunk of cash.'


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 21, 2011)

There's no way this guy is human.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 21, 2011)

Also, this makes her more tolerable;


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah I've seen that. I die laughing every time.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 21, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> There's no way this guy is human.


What guy? 

I'm not seeing a pic.


----------



## Double A (Feb 21, 2011)

To gaze into his empty eyes is to look upon the heart of darkness.


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2011)

Stare close at his biceps and watch your will to live slowly melt away.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 22, 2011)

Did she died?


----------



## JamesM (Feb 22, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> There's no way this guy is human.



Of course that isn't a human silly. That's question mark box. Everyone knows they're only 3/5 human. DUH.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 22, 2011)

There's a picture of some dude/woman with a messed up face on the internet somewhere, probs nsfw cos its creepy as fuck, but he/she/it scares me.


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 22, 2011)

I cant find a decent pic but the bassist from the arusha accord is literally a bear when he plays, im surprised his bass hasn't withered away from how hard he plays that thing


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 22, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> There's a picture of some dude/woman with a messed up face on the internet somewhere, probs nsfw cos its creepy as fuck, but he/she/it scares me.


Is it the girl that was in the carcrash/fire? 

That shit is SAD, but it used to really creep me out as well.
http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/Evils in America/Alcohol Kills/alcohol_victim.jpg

I think this is just  as hell, not scary.


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2011)

I turned it into a link because seeing it whenever I open this page is going to make me depressed.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 22, 2011)

Randy said:


> I turned it into a link because seeing it whenever I open this page is going to make me depressed.


 I know.

Enough with the sadness derail: back to crazy fuckers everyone.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 22, 2011)

erm can you guess which one im on about?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 22, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Is it the girl that was in the carcrash/fire?


 
Don't think so, it was like this woman who looks like a dancer at a Brazilian festival or something. She/he pops up sometimes on random image searches.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 22, 2011)

13point9 said:


> erm can you guess which one im on about?


 




Goro from Mortal Kombat?


----------



## Asrial (Feb 22, 2011)

^Is that the bodybuilders version of a fat man?

And wow. That woman is just... 
GEEZUZ COMPELLS YE!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 22, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Don't think so, it was like this woman who looks like a dancer at a Brazilian festival or something. She/he pops up sometimes on random image searches.


Hmmm, PM me please?


----------



## Skyblue (Feb 22, 2011)

don't stare into his eyes, he'll steal your souls. 






couldn't go on wikipedia for weeks when they had his picture on the top of the page, he freaked me out every time.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 22, 2011)

Ramona Jennex.

Only person to every terrify me by just looking at her face.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 22, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Hmmm, PM me please?


 
No way ha ha I am not willingly searching for them. Just search scary person and find one that looks brazilian.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 22, 2011)

Carrot Top


----------



## anthonyferguson (Feb 22, 2011)

^ THE MOTHER FUCKING DEVIL


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 22, 2011)

At first, I actually thought this thread was about this man:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 22, 2011)

This man is immensely handsome but he is sure pulling a scary face.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 22, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> This man is immensely handsome but he is sure pulling a scary face.


 That's Randy!


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 22, 2011)

Randy said:


>


 Well I can see why the users of SS are afraid of you... you're a mod . Last thing we want to do ( or me at least ) is piss off the mods.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Feb 22, 2011)

The eyes. They see into your soul.


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Well I can see why the users of SS are afraid of you... you're a mod . Last thing we want to do ( or me at least ) is piss off the mods.



Understandable. One minute I'm cracking jokes in visitor messages and the next, I'm banning three of my friends for two weeks. I'm unpredictable.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 22, 2011)

Randy said:


> Understandable. One minute I'm cracking jokes in visitor messages and the next, I'm banning three of my friends for two weeks. I'm unpredictable.


 Don't ban me please?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't ban me.  Think of the children.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 22, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Don't ban me.  Think of the children.


 That was a good one!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 22, 2011)

I am of course referring to the children I kill in a blind rage due to not being able to access this forum.


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 22, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I am of course referring to the children I kill in a blind rage due to not being able to access this forum.


 I should not be laughing at that... I'm fucked up


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 23, 2011)

My dad


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 23, 2011)

ugg im kyle said:


> My dad



Devin!

This thread:


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Feb 23, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> How she flips out scares me from her intolerance. Yet at the same time it's funny. " Glad to have you home".





A wild snorlax appeared.....Seriously, I watched that whole episode on youtube after seeing that, oh my god, the whole family is scary as hell!


----------



## Jet9 (Feb 23, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> There's a picture of some dude/woman with a messed up face on the internet somewhere, probs nsfw cos its creepy as fuck, but he/she/it scares me.


This?


----------

